# 20 day old Feral



## jcg1 (May 13, 2005)

Hi everyone. This is my second thread on Pigeons.com. Thanks for all the advice and support. Last week, we found a young pigeon with an injured leg and broken wing (Pidgie). We took her to an avian vet on Saturday. As it was unlikely that she would be releasable, we had her tested for parasites, etc., and readied to be exposed to our other domestic birds. Surgery was scheduled for today, and I am SO HAPPY to report she is fine. She will never be a strong flyer, but she is going to recover. 

Now, the subject of this post: As I was was on my way to work after taking Pidge to the vet, I saw something small and grey crouching in an alley. It was ANOTHER pidge, and it was right behind a garbage truck that was about to back up. It was reeling with exhaustion/weakness and did not protest when I stopped and grabbed it. I put it in a box and it was so weak it fell over. I gave it dry feed, but, thinking that it may not be weaned, began fixing formula. Thank goodness, it soon stood and began to eat ravenously on its own. I added more feed and water, then had to go to work. 

I think that this pidge is about 21-22 weeks old, based on this very helpful site:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

The cere is bubble-gum pink and the feathers sparse, but the eyes are turning yellow and the flight feathers are more or less in. 

It is a small bird, and so thin that the keel feels like a knife, but otherwise does not seem ill. How should we proceed from here? If we keep it, it will have to have a work up from our vet, as all of our other birds are disease free. I am not adverse to doing this (despite the hefty bill for today's surgery!) if this bird would make a good companion for Pidge. It certainly seems fated. But perhaps it is better to fatten it up and then let it go? If so, any thoughts on how best to reintroduce it, and when? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jcg1, 


Glad to hear about your good fortune with the first pigeon. You're very adept at handling things by the sounds of it

This new pigeon sounds like it may have worms or coccidia, two easily treated diseases. It's best you do get the bird to your vet for a clean bill of health and confirmation.

Once ok'd, you can introduce the new bird to your other one and slowly see how they react to each other. You can gage as well how the new pigeon is; taming up or anxious indicating it is restless and wanting it's freedom. 

Just take things one day at a time and let us know what happens. You're a very kind person for taking such considerations for these pigeons that have crossed your path. Other members will offer their suggestions and advice as well.

Good luck and keep us updated on the progress


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi jcg1,

Thanks for the update on pidge, sounds like she should make a good recovery.
I had to laugh a little that you no sooner have dropped one pijie @ the vet,
and you're off to the next rescue! It would be good to check inside the beak
for appearance. Is it pink? And everyone's favorite topic here, how are the
poops? I guess I'd say one day at a time and see how your new rescue progresses, and in the meantime if the two of them take to one another, you
might very well have a match. Although, it is always wise to keep new birds 
separate until you are sure of their health. One of the advantages to nursing
ferals is that there are no previous drug therapies (usually) that would make 
them resistant to one or the other  

Good luck with these two and keep us posted!


----------



## jcg1 (May 13, 2005)

Oh the irony! Yes, I was quite bemused at finding pidge #2 literally on the morning I dropped Pidgie at the vet's! 

This morning I dropped #2 at SARVI, a wildlife rescue center. It seemed to have regained it's vigor, and I just had the feeling that it wanted another shot at fledging. They will keep it until it is ready, and then properly release it. I would have attempted this myself, but right now Pidgie needs constant care. Also, the vet frightened me about psitticosis, which is apparently airborne; the birds had to be in separate rooms, and I was hand-washing every time I went from one to the other. (I am not sure how practical the vet's advice was- certainly when I was a child we were more lax with these things. But I had just paid to have Pidgie tested for every possibility, so I did not want to worry about re-infection.) Had pidge #2 seemed to be content with domesticity, I would have taken it to the vet, but this way s/he will be treated for free and allowed to be his own bird. 

You guys probably know this already, but I asked the vet about whether psitticosis is dangerous to humans, and she said typically only immunocompromised people get it. It can be treated with antibiotics, in both people and birds. People get flu-like symptoms, and birds tend to have lethargy, sniffles , and bright green stools (which can also be normal).


----------

